# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > منتدي التصميم وابداعات الاعضاء >  >  اهداء لعجبكو والاخوة

## RED PLANET

*اهداء للاخ عجبكو 
وكل الاون لايناب
بمناسبة تدشينه لصفحة مريخاب اون لاين
علي الفيس بوك

*

----------


## RED PLANET

*
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*رايك شنو يا ولدنا ؟
انفع ؟؟
*

----------


## مرهف

*ما شاء الله تبارك الله
..
وما تنفع ليه؟!
..
انا غايتو عملتها خلفية للجهاز
لكي تكون اجمل زكري
...

*

----------


## ود الرشيد

*جميلة والله
                        	*

----------


## ام ريتا

*ماشاءالله جميله جدا
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

ما شاء الله تبارك الله
..
وما تنفع ليه؟!
..
انا غايتو عملتها خلفية للجهاز
لكي تكون اجمل زكري
...










 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود الرشيد
					

جميلة والله









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ام ريتا
					

ماشاءالله جميله جدا



شكرا يا شباب علي الشهادات 
يعني ممكن بعد دا الواحد يجدع وكدا
:Laie_22::Laie_22::Laie_22:
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*والله ماشاء الله تبارك الله 
اجدع ساي يااخوي مافي كلام والله
                        	*

----------


## امجد مريخ

*ماشاءالله % والله
شكلنا كنا متغشين بي صور عجبكو ههههههههه
لا والله كلكم تمام ماشاءالله
الله يديمكم زخرا للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*يا زوووووووول ... إنت وقت عندك الفنيات دي حارمنا منها مالك ...

إبداع × إبداع 

تسلم يا صفوة ...

*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*علي الطلاق ولا كلمة
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة دييجو ميليتو
					

علي الطلاق ولا كلمة



رسل لي صورة القسيمة في الخاص

عشان نتأكد 
 
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

والله ماشاء الله تبارك الله 
اجدع ساي يااخوي مافي كلام والله









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة امجد مريخ
					

ماشاءالله % والله
شكلنا كنا متغشين بي صور عجبكو ههههههههه
لا والله كلكم تمام ماشاءالله
الله يديمكم زخرا للمريخ









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالعزيز24
					

يا زوووووووول ... إنت وقت عندك الفنيات دي حارمنا منها مالك ...

إبداع × إبداع 

تسلم يا صفوة ...





قلتوا كدي...........؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟.
امانة ما تعب منبر!!!!!!!!!!!!

*

----------


## عجبكو

*والله يا ريد مافي اي كلام خلاص يا اخوي انت و ود الحلة دقستو تاني ضميناكم لمصممي صفحة الفيسبوك يعني انا تاني حانوم قفي 

تخريمة 

كويس يا امجد زعلتني تاني ما بصمم اي صورة للمريخ ههههههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

والله يا ريد مافي اي كلام خلاص يا اخوي انت و ود الحلة دقستو تاني ضميناكم لمصممي صفحة الفيسبوك يعني انا تاني حانوم قفي 

تخريمة 

كويس يا امجد زعلتني تاني ما بصمم اي صورة للمريخ ههههههههههههههه



ياخ معقول الكلام دا
نحن يادووب بنحبو
حلك لمن الواحد يقدر يمشي
دا لو ما جاه شلل اطفال
:Bebe20::Bebe20:
 
*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة RED PLANET
					

ياخ معقول الكلام دا
نحن يادووب بنحبو
حلك لمن الواحد يقدر يمشي
دا لو ما جاه شلل اطفال
:Bebe20::Bebe20:
 





ههههههههههههههههه 


هههههههههههههههه

مافي زوقة معانا معانا ولو بشلل اطفال خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ :21:
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ياريد بعد سبعة شهور اقول ليك
روووووووعة وابداااااااااع يارائع
*

----------


## عز الدين

*بديـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــعة والله
                        	*

----------


## عز الدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة RED PLANET
					

ياخ معقول الكلام دا
نحن يادووب بنحبو
حلك لمن الواحد يقدر يمشي
دا لو ما جاه شلل اطفال
:Bebe20::Bebe20:
 






اوعي من الامراض ال6
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*رهيبة والله انا عملتها خلفية للجهاز عندى
                        	*

----------

